# Consigli amorosi



## Gas (5 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, da un po' di tempo la mia vita sentimentale è molto incasinata ed ho davvero molto bisogno di sentire diverse opinioni per mettere in ordine la situazione.
La riassumo in breve.
Mi avvicino ai 40 anni, ho avuto una relazione lunghissima (quasi 20 anni) dalla quale sono anche nati dei figli. Circa 1 anno fa ci siamo lasciati, per colpa di lei, che però è rimasta innamorata di me.
Io in questo anno ho maturato la consapevolezza di non voler tornare con la mia ex, sono stati anni buoni ma sono consapevole che non ce ne saranno altri buoni davanti.
Un giorno, per caso, ho conosciuto una ragazza (che da ora chiamerò MISSMONDO :d) per la quale ho subito perso la testa, non mi vergogno a dire che mi sono innamorato. Ma questa ragazza, più giovane di me, non se la sentiva di iniziare una relazione dato che avevo figli e lei è molto giovane.
Pur rimanendo innamorato di MISSMONDO ho iniziato ad uscire con altre ragazze, per dimenticarla e per cercare di trovare quella giusta.
Sono uscito davvero con tante, tante ragazze in questo anno, e fortunatamente sono sempre piacuto a tutte (tranne una) quindi se lo avessi potuto potrei aver già avuto delle relazioni ma, a parte qualche momento solo sessuale, non ho mai provato nessun tipo di interesse per nessuna di queste, anche se carine.
Poco tempo fa, diciamo un mese e mezzo fa, ho incontrato una ragazza (Che da ora chiamerò PET) abbastanza vicina alla mia età e per la prima volta mi sono abbastanza interessato, lei si è innamorata persa ne sono certo. E' tutto perfetto, lei è cotta, è bella, facciamo gran sesso e vedo compatibilità per il futuro. MA, ma io sono innamorato di Missmondo.
Dopo Natale PET è partita per un viaggio che aveva programmato tempo fa. A Natale avevo mandato gli auguri a MISSMONDO e dal modo in cui mi risponde capisco che era molto felice di sentirmi, mi chiama anche al telefono. Dentro di me si fa strada una nuova speranza, le scrivo che avrei voluto dirle altre cose e finice che ci mettiamo d'accordo di incontrarci per PARLARE. Ci vediamo, lei è ferma sulla sua posizione, non vuole buttarsi nella mia situazione (la capisco), io le ribadisco di essere innamorato di lei.
Sembra finita, poi la bacio, e lei voleva. Dorme da me quella notte, facciamo l'amore millemilavolte, colazione a letto, doccia assieme, insomma una cosa davvero coinvolgente, travolgente.
Nei giorni successivi MISSMONDO continua a scrivemi, è cambiato qualcosa, siamo stati benissimo e la cosa non le è scivolata addosso. Si mette su whatsapp la foto di lei con un bambino (figlio di suoi amici) che per me è un 'messaggio' e cambia lo stato in un cuore rosso.
Mi inizia a fare domande personali a 360 gradi, finalmente vuole sapere più cose di me, cose che non aveva mai voluto sapere ed alla fine mi dice che vuole rivedermi per parlare di queste cose (non di noi).
Fra qualche giorno ci vedremo. Sento che POTREBBE ESSERE che finalmente mi dica di sì, ma... è imprevedibile.
PET sta tornando dal viaggio e domenica mi ha "prenotato" per una sessione intensiva di sesso (davvero !)

Storia finita (per ora) e qui inizio con i miei dubbi sui quali ho bisogno di sentire opinioni.

Come avete capito sono innamorato di MISSMONDO ma non so se mi dirà di sì.
Non mi sento innamorato di PET ma va tutto incredibilmente bene, so che con lei starò benone. Mi sono sempre cercato di mostrare coinvolto e lei pensa che io lo sia.

Penso che sarebbe stupido lasciare PET nella speranza di un sì da MISSMONDO che potrebbe non arrivare mai, giusto ?
Ma nel frattempo non mi sento di ingannare PET facendole vedere di essere innamorato di lei per poi un giorno (se arrivasse il Sì di MISSMONDO) lasciarla in tronco come una *****.
Io ho pensato di continuare a vedere PET ma mostrarmi sempre leggermente distaccato, non così tanto da farla scazzare ma neppure di farle vedere di essere innamoratissimo di lei. Ad esempio, intanto Domenica vorrei inventarmi una scusa per non farla dormire da me. Poi pensavo di farle un discorso del tipo, "sono un poco spaventato, vengo da una storia lunghissima e faccio fatica a buttarmi a capofitto". Insomma cose per mostrarmi sempre un pochetto distante ma senza scazzarla.

Voi cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Cioè fai sesso con tutte. Ma chi sei Berlusconi? Cioè da come racconti ti viene tutto facile. Sei un grande!!!


----------



## Gas (5 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè fai sesso con tutte. Ma chi sei Berlusconi? Cioè da come racconti ti viene tutto facile. Sei un grande!!!



Sì guarda, da non crederci. In quest'anno sono uscito ad occhio e croce con 20/25 ragazze e sono praticamente certo che avrei potuto portarmele a letto tutte (tranne una) se io l'avessi voluto. Quelle con cui sono andato a letto è sempre stato perchè mi sono saltate addosso loro (!!!), non ho *MAI *chiesto io. Diciamo una decina abbondante. Ma quando invece vedevo una che si prendeva molto per me e capivo che voleva una storia, facevo in modo di chiudere e non me la portavo a letto. Posso dire a testa alta di non aver ingannato nessuna, quelle con cui sono stato è perchè lo volevano loro sapendo che io non volevo una relazione.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì guarda, da non crederci. In quest'anno sono uscito ad occhio e croce con 20/25 ragazze e sono praticamente certo che avrei potuto portarmele a letto tutte (tranne una) se io l'avessi voluto. Quelle con cui sono andato a letto è sempre stato perchè mi sono saltate addosso loro (!!!), non ho *MAI *chiesto io. Diciamo una decina abbondante. Ma quando invece vedevo una che si prendeva molto per me e capivo che voleva una storia, facevo in modo di chiudere e non me la portavo a letto. Posso dire a testa alta di non aver ingannato nessuna, quelle con cui sono stato è perchè lo volevano loro sapendo che io non volevo una relazione.


Eroe. EROE. Ti invidierebbe anche il tipo che c'ho sull'avatar. Topic dell'anno!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Io proverei con la famosa Missmondo e non ingannerei Pet. Non sei innamorato di lei e difficilmente lo sarai in futuro. Mettiti nei suoi panni e non ingannarla, quindi prenditi le tue responsabilità, rischia e spera che la tua Miss ti dica di si.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me sono fallimentari tutte e due le relazioni.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2017)

Arrivo con le mie "certezze" che sembreranno ridicole a molti :

Partendo dal principio che l'amore e solo una reazione chimica che piano piano sparisce, e molto meglio scegliere qualcuno di "compatibile" che magari non ti fa scattare la scintilla (la reazione chimica) piutosto che scegliere qualcuno con cui non hai niente in commune ma di cui sei "innamorato".
L'importante e riuscire a creare un legame differente "di quello d'amore" prima che questo sentimento sparisca. Perche se non ci riesci, quando la reazione e bella finita non restera piu nulla tra di voi.

Sono un vero romantico


----------



## juventino (6 Gennaio 2017)

Mi sembra evidente, almeno da come scrivi, che "Missmondo" è davvero speciale per te e che di fatto è quella che ti piace sul serio; di conseguenza eviterei di prendere in giro "Pet" e proverei il tutto per tutto con l'altra.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2017)

Ti posso solo consigliare innanzitutto di non prendere in giro te stesso, ancor prima di esser fiero di non prendere in giro la lei di turno. Perchè ci si può prendere in giro anche scopando, si gode ovviamente ma ci si deride da solo. Assurdo ma può accadere.
A me pare che sei parecchio confuso e che non stai tanto bene con te stesso in questo particolare momento della tua vita, cosa che può accadere a tutti. Prenditi del tempo per te senza pensare a tattiche, strategie, sotterfugi ecc ecc.
Vivi come ti piace e come ti viene e qualunque cosa farai sarà la cosa giusta.
Scusa se sono stato troppo diretto e forse crudo ma è il consiglio che darei a un mio amico.


----------



## The P (8 Gennaio 2017)

Questo topic mi ha fatto rivivere una storia simile che ho vissuto. Fine di una storia importante, diverse storierelle per dimenticare, nessuna che mi suscitava niente e poi alla fine ho provato a stare insieme con quella che mi suscitava più calma e stabilità. Provato per poco però, perchè ho capito subito che stavo solo cercando di colmare un vuoto molto più grande, anche se digerito come nel tuo caso (neanche io avevo la minima intensione di tornare con l'ex).


Curiosità: ma dove le trovi tutte ste ragazze? Roba da Tinder, disco o altro?


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2017)

io non scegliere nessuna delle due.. e continuerei a trombare tutto quelle che mi passa sotto mano..


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2017)

Io ti direi " va dove ti porta il cuore", però delle volte certe persone con le quali stai bene ma non provi una determinata attrazione, sono quelle che alla lunga ti danno una certa stabilità. E non credo tu voglia "invecchiare", permettimi il termine, da solo.
Comunque cerca di essere sincero con entrambe per qualunque decisione tu prenda, perché lo pretenderesti anche tu.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Gennaio 2017)

Raga io invece vorrei questo consiglio. 
sono single e sto uscendo con due ragazze: una molto più grande di me e una più piccola. Con quella più grande c'è un feeling a livello caratteriale veramente ottimo, però mi freno perchè non mi piace tantissimo a livello fisico (diciamo 6,5 su 10 ) e poi è separata con due figli (che non vivono con lei però). L'altra ragazza, la più piccola è una ragazza bellissima, credo pure un pò sopra le mie possibilità, è molto solare e espansiva (bel carattere) però quando usciamo andando per locali sembra conoscere tutti, a volte succede che se io mi devo allontanare cinque minuti al mio ritorno me la ritrovo a parlare con altre persone. Che devo fa? Approfondire con l'una, con l'altra? Con nessuna delle due?


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io proverei con la famosa Missmondo e non ingannerei Pet. Non sei innamorato di lei e difficilmente lo sarai in futuro. Mettiti nei suoi panni e non ingannarla, quindi prenditi le tue responsabilità, rischia e spera che la tua Miss ti dica di si.



Il nocciolo della questione è che non so se mai Missmondo deciderà di voler provare a stare con me. Quindi io dovrei dire addio a PET per poi molto probabilmente rimanere da solo.
Comunque credo che questo stia già accadendo naturalmente in quealche modo perhè non riesco a fingere, quindi a PET non sto riuscendo a dimostrare un grande 'attaccamento'.



Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono fallimentari tutte e due le relazioni.



Potresti aver ragione.



Djici ha scritto:


> Arrivo con le mie "certezze" che sembreranno ridicole a molti :
> 
> Partendo dal principio che l'amore e solo una reazione chimica che piano piano sparisce, e molto meglio scegliere qualcuno di "compatibile" che magari non ti fa scattare la scintilla (la reazione chimica) piutosto che scegliere qualcuno con cui non hai niente in commune ma di cui sei "innamorato".
> L'importante e riuscire a creare un legame differente "di quello d'amore" prima che questo sentimento sparisca. Perche se non ci riesci, quando la reazione e bella finita non restera piu nulla tra di voi.
> ...



Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma è una cosa che magari si riesce a fare quando conosci una persona della quale non ti innamori e pian piano ci crei un rapporto. Il mio problema è che ho conosciuto una persona della quale mi sono innamorato, sarebbe violentarmi lasciarla perdere apposta per dedicarmi a coltivare il rapporto con una che non amo.



juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente, almeno da come scrivi, che "Missmondo" è davvero speciale per te e che di fatto è quella che ti piace sul serio; di conseguenza eviterei di prendere in giro "Pet" e proverei il tutto per tutto con l'altra.



Quindi lasceresti PET anche senza aver null'altro di davvero concreto ?



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti posso solo consigliare innanzitutto di non prendere in giro te stesso, ancor prima di esser fiero di non prendere in giro la lei di turno. Perchè ci si può prendere in giro anche scopando, si gode ovviamente ma ci si deride da solo. Assurdo ma può accadere.
> A me pare che sei parecchio confuso e che non stai tanto bene con te stesso in questo particolare momento della tua vita, cosa che può accadere a tutti. Prenditi del tempo per te senza pensare a tattiche, strategie, sotterfugi ecc ecc.
> Vivi come ti piace e come ti viene e qualunque cosa farai sarà la cosa giusta.
> Scusa se sono stato troppo diretto e forse crudo ma è il consiglio che darei a un mio amico.



Grazie, apprezzo davvero ogni consiglio.



The P ha scritto:


> Curiosità: ma dove le trovi tutte ste ragazze? Roba da Tinder, disco o altro?



Per quanto riguarda Missmondo l'ho conosciuta in un modo un po' particolare che ho raccontato nel topic "Cenetta romantica", quasi tutte le altre le ho conosciute con quelle app tipo Meetic, Badoo, Tinder.
Colgo l'occasione per sfatare un luogo comune che dice che in quelle ci sono solo ragazzette facili, non è vero, ci sono persone di tutti i tipi, ragazze serissime, normali, facili. Semplicemente tutti abbiamo poco tempo e poche occasioni per conoscere e queste app rappresentano una valida strada.
Il vero problema è convincere una ragazza ad uscire davvero con te, quella è la difficoltà maggiore.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io non scegliere nessuna delle due.. e continuerei a trombare tutto quelle che mi passa sotto mano..



Guarda, quest'anno ho trombato abbastanza, più che come quantità intendo come numero di ragazze diverse. Quello che ho scoperto è che non mi interessa nulla trombare a destra e manca, non mi da alcuna soddisfazione.
Il mio sogno bagnato è stare con Missmondo e poterla trombare sempre, anche perchè è - per distacco - pure quella con cui mi trovo meglio a letto.



de sica ha scritto:


> Io ti direi " va dove ti porta il cuore", però delle volte certe persone con le quali stai bene ma non provi una determinata attrazione, sono quelle che alla lunga ti danno una certa stabilità. E non credo tu voglia "invecchiare", permettimi il termine, da solo.
> Comunque cerca di essere sincero con entrambe per qualunque decisione tu prenda, perché lo pretenderesti anche tu.



Sì hai ragione, sicuramente non voglio invecchiare da solo. Però voglio anche stare attento a non buttarmi nelle braccia della prima che passa.
Ieri è tornata PET, ci siamo visto e (ovviamente) fatto sesso. Rivederla dopo aver visto Missmondo è stato illuminante, mi sono accorto ancora di più che fra le due non esiste neppure il minimo paragone nella mia testa 



neversayconte ha scritto:


> Raga io invece vorrei questo consiglio.
> sono single e sto uscendo con due ragazze: una molto più grande di me e una più piccola. Con quella più grande c'è un feeling a livello caratteriale veramente ottimo, però mi freno perchè non mi piace tantissimo a livello fisico (diciamo 6,5 su 10 ) e poi è separata con due figli (che non vivono con lei però). L'altra ragazza, la più piccola è una ragazza bellissima, credo pure un pò sopra le mie possibilità, è molto solare e espansiva (bel carattere) però quando usciamo andando per locali sembra conoscere tutti, a volte succede che se io mi devo allontanare cinque minuti al mio ritorno me la ritrovo a parlare con altre persone. Che devo fa? Approfondire con l'una, con l'altra? Con nessuna delle due?



Credo che sia una cosa molto personale. Ad esempio per me l'attrazione è fondamentale, io devo essere molto attratto da una donna e devo anche sapere che fra anni ancora la desidererò. E' questione di essere sinceri con se stessi, io do molto peso alla sessualità in una coppia.
Quindi se dici "non mi piace tantissimo a livello fisico" per me già significa che non c'è futuro.
La ragazzina che ti piace invece manca probabilmente di altre caratteristiche che tu desideri, da come la descrivi sembra una persona leggerina. Probabilmente non è neppure lei quella giusta però per lo meno ti intriga fisicamente, io andrei avanti con lei solo per il fatto che almeno ti piace, con la consapevolezza che non sarà mai la donna della tua vita. PS non hai detto una cosa importante, ma ci stanno entrambe ? Te la danno ?


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quindi lasceresti PET anche senza aver null'altro di davvero concreto?



Da come l'hai posta è un rapporto destinato comunque a finire male, proprio perché sei innamorato fortemente di un'altra ragazza. Quindi a questo punto meglio evitare di prenderla in giro; anche perché mi sembri una persona sensibile e quindi ci potresti stare molto male anche te.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che sia una cosa molto personale. Ad esempio per me l'attrazione è fondamentale, io devo essere molto attratto da una donna e devo anche sapere che fra anni ancora la desidererò. E' questione di essere sinceri con se stessi, io do molto peso alla sessualità in una coppia.
> Quindi se dici "non mi piace tantissimo a livello fisico" per me già significa che non c'è futuro.
> La ragazzina che ti piace invece manca probabilmente di altre caratteristiche che tu desideri, da come la descrivi sembra una persona leggerina. Probabilmente non è neppure lei quella giusta però per lo meno ti intriga fisicamente, io andrei avanti con lei solo per il fatto che almeno ti piace, con la consapevolezza che non sarà mai la donna della tua vita. PS non hai detto una cosa importante, ma ci stanno entrambe ? Te la danno ?



Grazie per l'interesse mostrato. 
Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda: non c'è stato ancora nessun contatto fisico con le due. Però, per intuito e per esperienza dico che mentre per la "anziana" credo non ci farebbe fatica a concludere (mi sembra tanto interessata) la "giovane" non tanto, non capisco se lavorarmela bene o lasciar perdere. Forse sono già entrato in friendzone senza accorgermene.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quanto cavolo trombi???? Deunaffare!!! 

Scherzi a parte, la risposta te la stai dando da te, vuoi missmondo, e finché non le avrai provate tutte non sarai mai soddisfatto con un altra.

Io la prenderei e gli farei un discorso serio, sia che vuoi una cosa seria ma che allo stesso tempo che ve la potrete spassare come quando avevate 20 anni, e un po' anche un ultimatum, nel senso che se non lo vuole è inutile continuare, ti prenderebbe in giro e basta, e magari quando hai la consapevolezza che lei (in caso negativo) non vuole una cosa seria con te, Pet la guarderai con un altro occhio.

Mi permetto un ultimo consiglio, prendi una parte del tempo anche per i figli, ovviamente non so la tua situazione e il tuo impegno, ma i figli anche a vederli una volta a settimana soffrono terribilmente.
È un discorso un po' "a vanvera" come si dice dalle mie parti, non conoscendoti, ma la mia fidanzata ha vissuto proprio una storia simile ed ha sofferto tantissimo...

Comunque se mai mi dovessi lasciare concedimi delle lezioni per cuccare, perché hai cuccato più te in un anno che tutto il mi paese messo insieme!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Marò me pare beautiful...

Io non sono per ste cose, ho sempre detestato uscire con più persone contemporaneamente..sarò scemo io e avrò sprecato "occasioni" ma quando mi vedo con qualcuna mi interesso solo a lei..l'esperienza di tanta gente che conosco mi ha sempre insegnato che tenere il piede in più scarpe alla lunga porta solo ad una vita di caos..e infatti pure te guarda coso sei in confusione..

Il mio consiglio, scegli una persona..se sbagli scelta, amen..per me la serenità viene al primo posto


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

b


Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, da un po' di tempo la mia vita sentimentale è molto incasinata ed ho davvero molto bisogno di sentire diverse opinioni per mettere in ordine la situazione.
> La riassumo in breve.
> Mi avvicino ai 40 anni, ho avuto una relazione lunghissima (quasi 20 anni) dalla quale sono anche nati dei figli. Circa 1 anno fa ci siamo lasciati, per colpa di lei, che però è rimasta innamorata di me.
> Io in questo anno ho maturato la consapevolezza di non voler tornare con la mia ex, sono stati anni buoni ma sono consapevole che non ce ne saranno altri buoni davanti.
> ...



La tua storia ti dice chi sei. Anni e anni di un impegno sentimentale, una famiglia che vi è nata sopra, la consapevolezza di aver dato tutto e di non poter dare di più. Tu cerchi la stabilità nel sentimento, ed in cuor tuo sai che il secondo è il presupposto della prima. Con PET, benché piacevole, sai già che non potrà durare quanto vorresti, ti dico di insistere con Missmondo senza esitazioni, cercando lì quello che sei. Se non sarà possibile, cadrai nella delusione più profonda, ma cadrai tutto intero. E, il giorno dopo, tu, e non la tua controfigura, troverà quello che desideri. Personalmente in passato ho conosciuto una PET ed una Missmondo, ho, con molto dolore, rinunciato a tutte due, perché sapevo che mi aspettava la donna che mi ha donato felicità ed una bellissima famiglia. Con questi principi ce la farai di nuovo anche tu. Forza.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Con PET, benché piacevole, sai già che non potrà durare quanto vorresti, ti dico di insistere con Missmondo senza esitazioni, cercando lì quello che sei.



Grazie per i consigli 
Ho solo il dubbio che tu possa aver invertito i nomi:
PET = Quasi mia coetanea, desiderosa di essere la mia compagna, non provo i suoi stessi sentimenti
MISSMONDO: Molto più giovane, bella da far tremare le gambe, intelligente, colta, bel carattere. Sono innamorato perso. Lei pure ma apparentemente non se la sente di affrontare la mia situazione.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2017)

Nel frattempo ho aggiornamenti.

PET ha notato il mio distacco ovviamente ed ha preteso (giustamente) un chiarimento. Abbiamo parlato ed ho cercato di dirle con i modi giusti che non me la sento di buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova relazione, che il mio silenzio negli ultimi giorni era per prendere tempo. Siamo rimasti che mi faccio sentire più spesso mentre decido quel che voglio fare.
Insomma ho raffreddato tantissimo la cosa, le ho fatto capire che non sono completamente coinvolto e mi sono inziato ad allontanare. Da qui sarà facile dirle che ho deciso di non proseguire.

MISSMONDO, sembrerebbe che quella notte assieme abbia cambiato tutto, ha mostrato di voler approfondire la mia vita, mi ha condiviso sue questioni private delle quali mi ha detto di essere motlo gelosa, e mi ha detto che vorrebbe parlare. Negli ultimi giorni già per due volte avrebbe voluto che ci vedessimo ma per sfighe varie non è stato possibile. Ora sembrerebbe che potremmo vederci domenica.

Più ho scritto, più vi ho letto e più mi sono reso conto che non posso negare l'evidenza e non posso prendere in giro nessuno, partendo da me stesso. 
Io sono innamorato di Missmondo, lei nella mia testa rappresenta la perfezione assoluta, è talmente bella che so che non smetterò mai di desiderarla (Dico questo perchè con la mia ex, bella ma mai quanto missmondo, dopo oltre 15 anni assieme ancora la desideravo), è molto colta il chè mi stimola tantissimo, è intelligente, è dinamica, con lei ho fatto il sesso più bello di tutta la mia vita e non solo perchè sono cotto ma proprio perchè è brava lei ! Ora non scendo in dettagli ma dopo essermi fatto una discreta esperienza sessuale ho la consapevolezza che lei è davvero una TOP PLAYER assoluta pure in quello.

C'è solo un pensiero che mi rigira in testa rimanendo in sottofondo, il pensiero che il brutto non sia ancora emerso, che nella fase dell'innamoramento si chiudono gli occhi su alcune cose.
Ad esempio, ho notato che quando mi vedo con Missmondo lei è semplicemente perfetta, non ha mai un atteggiamento sbagliato, mai neppure una singola ombra. Ma è capitato molto spesso invece che per messaggi si comportasse da classica donna un po' *******. Io, dato che sono cotto perso, mantengo la linea del sorriso sempre e smusso quegli spigoli, ma non posso ignorare di averli visti.
Ma d'altronde anche con la mia ex c'erano cose che non mi piacevano, ed è normale tollerare un minimo le imperfezioni dell'altro.
Insomma, sono cotto perso, lei è pazzesca, perchè mai al mondo non dovrei provare a buttarmi in una storia con lei se mi dicesse di si ? Poi oh, magari andrà male ma intanto ci avrò provato.


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie per i consigli
> Ho solo il dubbio che tu possa aver invertito i nomi:
> PET = Quasi mia coetanea, desiderosa di essere la mia compagna, non provo i suoi stessi sentimenti
> MISSMONDO: Molto più giovane, bella da far tremare le gambe, intelligente, colta, bel carattere. Sono innamorato perso. Lei pure ma apparentemente non se la sente di affrontare la mia situazione.


Assolutamente no. Confermata la identificazione dei personaggi e delle situazioni. Segui il tuo sentimento, e attraverso di esso cerca la stabilità di esso. Forse non ci riuscirai con MissMondo, ma forse si, ed allora sarai felice. Ma devi avere rispetto di quello che sei e di quello che provi.


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo ho aggiornamenti.
> 
> PET ha notato il mio distacco ovviamente ed ha preteso (giustamente) un chiarimento. Abbiamo parlato ed ho cercato di dirle con i modi giusti che non me la sento di buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova relazione, che il mio silenzio negli ultimi giorni era per prendere tempo. Siamo rimasti che mi faccio sentire più spesso mentre decido quel che voglio fare.
> Insomma ho raffreddato tantissimo la cosa, le ho fatto capire che non sono completamente coinvolto e mi sono inziato ad allontanare. Da qui sarà facile dirle che ho deciso di non proseguire.
> ...


Non avevo letto... Bene. Il cuore ti dirà se spingere, o andare avanti. Non perdere di vista mai i tuoi bisogni, è l'unico modo di vedere se l'altro può soddisfarli con i suoi. E sarà a quel punto che la voce interna del cuore innamorato dirà: è meravigliosa MissMondo, ma forse non è per te. Mi è successo, quella voce poi l'ho seguita, ed ho fatto bene. Ora con un'altra, mia moglie, sono felice, ma sono anche sereno.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E sarà a quel punto che la voce interna del cuore innamorato dirà: è meravigliosa MissMondo, ma forse non è per te. Mi è successo, quella voce poi l'ho seguita, ed ho fatto bene. Ora con un'altra, mia moglie, sono felice, ma sono anche sereno.



Posso chiederti se in termini di dimensione dell'amore che hai provato, quello per la tua attuale moglie sia stato pari, inferiore o superiore a quello che avevi provato per la tua di "missmondo" ?


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti se in termini di dimensione dell'amore che hai provato, quello per la tua attuale moglie sia stato pari, inferiore o superiore a quello che avevi provato per la tua di "missmondo" ?


E' un amore diverso, non comparabile. Poggia sui fatti, sulla vita giorno per giorno, sulla felicità domestica e di genitori. Da lì vedi il futuro. Con la mia missmondo il sentimento è stato pesante, profondo, ma infine negativo, distruttivo, minato dall'insicurezza e dalla precarietà dei minuti che passavano in attesa delle chiamate, e dell'incontro successivo. Di allora ricordo la mancanza, non la presenza. Ora ho la vita piena. E tu, padre, sai di cosa parlo. Ed è quello che ancora cerchi, non negarlo.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' un amore diverso, non comparabile. Poggia sui fatti, sulla vita giorno per giorno, sulla felicità domestica e di genitori. Da lì vedi il futuro. Con la mia missmondo il sentimento è stato pesante, profondo, ma infine negativo, distruttivo, minato dall'insicurezza e dalla precarietà dei minuti che passavano in attesa delle chiamate, e dell'incontro successivo. Di allora ricordo la mancanza, non la presenza. Ora ho la vita piena. E tu, padre, sai di cosa parlo. Ed è quello che ancora cerchi, non negarlo.



Parli bene, e dici cose interessanti.
Hai sicuramente ragione da vendere quando dici che cerco la stabilità e la presenza di una persona, i miei molti anni di relazione precedente sono li a dimostrarlo.
Ma al tempo stesso c'è un sentimento importantissimo per Missmondo che io non posso ignorare, e non posso partire con il presupposto che dato che è giovane e bellissima allora sicuramente non funzionerà. Io ci devo provare.
E' come se vinci al superenalotto e non vai a riscuotere la vincita perchè pensi che poi probabilmente la Mafia ti verrà a ricattare per rubarti quei soldi.
Io ho (quasi) vinto al superenalotto, devo andare a ritirare il premio perchè poi la mia vita potrebbe essere bellissima, le premesse son quelle. Poi oh, se andrà male ci ho comunque provato.


----------



## Casnop (18 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Parli bene, e dici cose interessanti.
> Hai sicuramente ragione da vendere quando dici che cerco la stabilità e la presenza di una persona, i miei molti anni di relazione precedente sono li a dimostrarlo.
> Ma al tempo stesso c'è un sentimento importantissimo per Missmondo che io non posso ignorare, e non posso partire con il presupposto che dato che è giovane e bellissima allora sicuramente non funzionerà. Io ci devo provare.
> E' come se vinci al superenalotto e non vai a riscuotere la vincita perchè pensi che poi probabilmente la Mafia ti verrà a ricattare per rubarti quei soldi.
> Io ho (quasi) vinto al superenalotto, devo andare a ritirare il premio perchè poi la mia vita potrebbe essere bellissima, le premesse son quelle. Poi oh, se andrà male ci ho comunque provato.


Molto bene, forza... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, vi aggiorno brevemente e poi possiamo chiudere questa discussione (Continuo su http://www.milanworld.net/cenetta-r...ecco-vt32453.html?highlight=cenetta+romantica).

E' successo quello che doveva succedere, non provavo nulla per PET quindi ho fatto sì che la storia si chiudesse anche a costo di rimandere solo. Avevate ragione.
Nel frattempo ci sono stati importanti sviluppi con MissMondo dei quali vi aggiorno nell'altra discussione.


----------

